# Looking for a breeder referal in tx..



## Not_chase (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi I am looking for a breeder referal in tx, around the Houston area, although Dallas or San Antonio would not be that bad.
Looking for a great tempament although looks won't hurt 


Thanks a lot,

Maria


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Joan Little from JoLain Havanese is in Universal City, TX, not certain where that is exactly. She's definitely a reputable breeder. In fact, she's AKC recognized as a "Breeder of Merit" for 2010


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I would recommend Tejano Havanese in the Houston area.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Joan Little from JoLain Havanese is in Universal City, TX, not certain where that is exactly. She's definitely a reputable breeder. In fact, she's AKC recognized as a "Breeder of Merit" for 2010


I think Jolain is near San Antonio which is not too bad of drive from Houston.


----------

